# An idea for making a fursuit head that can do facial expressions



## Faexie (Oct 29, 2018)

Never made a head before, so I'm going to focus on making a good looking head with good vision and that doesn't get too hot inside (wich is already pretty ambitious for a first timer like me), but I have plans on making a head that can do facial expressions someday.

Here's how I think it's going to work: moving parts will be pushed around by the wearer's cheeks and eyebrows.

Has anyone tried this before? 

Btw I don't mind if my idea gets stolen, but being credited for it would be nice


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 31, 2018)

PLEASE keep me updated on how it comes along!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 31, 2018)

I have some ideas.  I made a fursuit head that has a detached jaw that straps to the underside of your chin with the straps that go over the top of your head.  The thing about the facial components that are moved by facial muscles I don't believe will work.  I have never heard of this being done, even in movie costumes where there was a pretty much unlimited budget.  Those costumes with facial expression are done through actuators or manipulation by others, with many costumes requiring several people to operate.  That being said, there is nothing to stop you from trying.  I saw a Sully face mask (Monsters Inc.), that had eyebrows that moved when the jaw moved.  That is a possibility.  You could also put electronic activator switches in a hand paw that could activate servos.  That is a possibility.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm going to try anyway because who knows, but yeah, I would have a hard time believing I am the first one to think of this, since it's a relatively simple idea.

Well, if it doesn't work, I'll just have to glue it together to make a normal head!


----------



## Faexie (Oct 31, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> PLEASE keep me updated on how it comes along!


I'll try to but this might take a while before I start this project... Though I've decided to try this with my first head anyway lol. It's probably not going to be pretty but at least I will know if it works.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 31, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> I'll try to but this might take a while before I start this project... Though I've decided to try this with my first head anyway lol. It's probably not going to be pretty but at least I will know if it works.


The main problem is you would have to attach something to the face to make it work.  The muscles you are talking about just don't have the range of motion like a jaw to make things move.  Feel free to note me on FA.  I have the same name there... Keefur.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 31, 2018)

I was thinking of a latex (or other stretchable materials, I think more breathable one would be better) mask with velcro. The head will have to be assembled every time it's put on

I think the moving parts might need to be lighter and more solid than the usual fursuit foam. I know styrofoam is usually a no-go, but what if it only touches a very small part of my face? I also thought about pool noodles or cork.

Yeah cork is probably the better option... Even though it costs more.


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 31, 2018)

It sounds like something that would suit a prosthetics approach, like some of the things people have done with the pieces that Northfur FX make. Some people find the look of those creepy, but they can be a lot more expressive than a fursuit head.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 31, 2018)

Looked up northfur fx... not at all what I'm going for :/ XD


----------



## Massan Otter (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah, they have a particular aesthetic on the go! But that basic approach of lightweight castings attached directly to the face would be one way to go.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 31, 2018)

Sounds crazy. please post pictures if this works, if you decide to do it that is. I imagine it would be uncomfortable, though, but I'm not a fursuit person so what would I know?


----------



## Keefur (Nov 1, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> I was thinking of a latex (or other stretchable materials, I think more breathable one would be better) mask with velcro. The head will have to be assembled every time it's put on
> 
> I think the moving parts might need to be lighter and more solid than the usual fursuit foam. I know styrofoam is usually a no-go, but what if it only touches a very small part of my face? I also thought about pool noodles or cork.
> 
> Yeah cork is probably the better option... Even though it costs more.


Don't use styrofoam or cork.  These are both made up of small bits of material that will eventually rub apart or, in the case of organic cork, harbor bacteria.  Pool noodles are inexpensive and are closed cell (they don't absorb stuff).  There is also a boogie board or wave board that is made from the same material if you can find one this time of year.  Latex is impermeable and will not breath at all.  I saw you were looking for fur.  You might try "I'm Stuffed Furs".  Their fur isn't the cheapest, but it is very good stuff.  I was thinking about moving parts and you might consider rare earth magnets for attaching parts.  You could put one on the part and one on the inside where your actuator or whatever you use can move with the magnet, dragging the part with it.


----------



## Faexie (Nov 1, 2018)

Keefur said:


> Don't use styrofoam or cork.  These are both made up of small bits of material that will eventually rub apart or, in the case of organic cork, harbor bacteria.  Pool noodles are inexpensive and are closed cell (they don't absorb stuff).  There is also a boogie board or wave board that is made from the same material if you can find one this time of year.  Latex is impermeable and will not breath at all.  I saw you were looking for fur.  You might try "I'm Stuffed Furs".  Their fur isn't the cheapest, but it is very good stuff.  I was thinking about moving parts and you might consider rare earth magnets for attaching parts.  You could put one on the part and one on the inside where your actuator or whatever you use can move with the magnet, dragging the part with it.


Yeah, I knew that latex was a bad idea as I typed it... Maybe pantyhoses?

Good to know that pool noodle is the better choice!

I don't think magnets will work well enough (or at all). I was thinking about making the cheeks and eyebrows attached by a stick (also made with pool noodles) that slide in holes within the head base. Not sure if I'm explaining it well enough.


----------



## Taku (Nov 12, 2018)

I would imagine small electronics could help here,  I'm not super into that kind of thing, but a couple actuators and a small circuit, battery,  maybe some kind of button or switch(maybe could activate using tongue? ) you could probably get some eyebrows to move,  nose twitch, blinking eyelids,  ear twitch, etc


----------



## Taku (Nov 12, 2018)

I also toyed with the idea of using hidden velcro or high power magnets,  to reposition ears, eyes, tongue and the rest. Maybe not an animated expression, but still changeable.


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 12, 2018)

As a half engineer, mechanically, I can think of a few ways, but they would either be loud, heavy, or complicated (if you want something that can move in realistic ways.) All of the ideas I could think of would be expensive. The cheapest idea would involve a complex network of pulleys that would have to be strung to your fingers. Basically creating a inverse puppet.


----------



## ТВИУО4570 (Nov 12, 2018)

It would be a very delicate and complex setup. But with the right planning, research, and trial and error, I believe it can be possible. EXPENSIVE, but possible...


----------



## Keefur (Nov 13, 2018)

ТВИУО4570 said:


> It would be a very delicate and complex setup. But with the right planning, research, and trial and error, I believe it can be possible. EXPENSIVE, but possible...


I have seen heads that had little computer like random action generators that did things like move the ears.  I remember one that was activated by loud sound.  I have also seen electronic digital eyes that looked like they were blinking.  It would be possible to put some actuators that would move eyebrows, etc. and have them activated with a remote pad hidden in a paw.


----------



## Psifi (Dec 20, 2018)

It might be best just to make a normal fursuit for your first head! While an adjustable fursuit is a really cool idea that would be fun to experiment with if you make a second head, it’d probably be best to get the basics of mask making down before you try to make something entirely new. I found sculpting foam and sewing patterns to be a bit difficult to get the hang of the first time I did it!


----------



## VX666 (Dec 22, 2018)

For your first, I strongly recommend doing a "textbook" (as if there was one) basic head. 

Mine was made from foam using the bucket method. You could go for a movable jaw attached to a balaclava with elastic bands. 

I actually do work in the professional film industry , just got done with an animated film for Warner Bros. 

What others say about heads and having remote servos operated by a team is very accurate. Your best bet is to buy a RC airplane controller and servos kit set to start. 

But AFter you make your first head so you can learn all the mistakes. 

If you can find an experienced maker near you to learn off of that would be immensely helpful.


----------

